# Com-Pac 23 and dog crew



## Baysailor3x (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone, just thought I would share a couple pics of Freedom and Fireflies, my Com-Pac 23 and Pal, my first mate.
















We sail out of the Coan River - Lower Potomac River near the Chesapeake Bay, between Virginia and Maryland. 
















I would love to hear from other Com-Pac sailors as well as any other Chesapeake Bay and Potomac River sailors!
I am also a member of the Sailing Club of Washington (Washington DC), so if you are in that area, come by the Washington Sailing Marina and check us out.
We do social sails almost every Thursday evenings.

Cheers,
TIM


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Baysailor3x said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I would share a couple pics of Freedom and Fireflies, my Com-Pac 23 and Pal, my first mate.
> View attachment 144691
> View attachment 144692
> 
> ...


Lovely pics. Greetings from another Com-Pac crew. We sail out of Stingray Point in lower Chesapeake.
Cheers


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

If you all have not visited the CPYOA site I would recommend it. Previously owned 2 C-16's, 1 C-23 and 2 C-27's and found the site invaluable. https://cpyoa.com/forum/
regards charlie
s/v Windrunner


----------

